# Konis and Lovells installed today



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep I installed Lovell springs and Koni shocks in the rear today and literally all I can say is, I can't wait to spend the money for front struts and lovells in the front with new bearing and radius rod bushings...

The rear totaled out to $499 from Kollar Racing and is defiantly worth every penny! Best $500 spent...


----------



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

Which rear springs did you get? How much drop?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

It's great how just putting aftermarket stock height springs in the rear can raise the back an inch or two. The stock rear springs suck.


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

I went with zero drop Lovells all around and gained almost a full inch. I went with the zero drop because I picked up some 18 x 10 drift R rims for the rear and they were hitting on the inside fender. I probably could have gotten out the big hammer and made room but the new springs did the trick. I also installed some new koni’s for the rear but have not played around with the settings yet. 

When you get springs for the front expect to pick up about the same amount, ¾ - 1 inch and a lot more stability.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

It's not typically the front springs that sag as much as a drop due to collapsed strut bushings. If you compare new to old, the difference is obvious.


----------

